# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Floor to ceiling tiles and cornice

## cravenhaven

Simple question  I know, but when doing a bathroom with floor to ceiling tiles do you put the cornice up before or after the tiles are done?. Or in fact do you have to put in a cornice at all?.
We are having one and a half walls of tiles and the rest painted.

----------


## myla

hi, 
depends on a few things, 
if the bottom edge of the cornice is greater than 10mm you could do cornice first and then tiles up to underside 
but if cornice 10mm or less then you will probably have to stop tiles short of cornice 
many people over the years have square set  ceilings (eliminated cornice) 
the problem with cornicing over tiles is if the tiles dont cover the entire wall, ie only the shower 
thanks

----------


## UteMad

cornice should go after so as to retain the botom edge.. if your in a hurry pack the wall out a bit at the cornice height ( up a few mm so tiles don't hit it  ) with fibro or somthing similar thickness to your tiles and fit before if needed then tile up to  
if you dont want cornice then square set the wall to the ceiling  
cheers utemad

----------


## cravenhaven

Thanks for the replies. I decided in the end that the modern look of tiles to the ceiling with no cornice is proabably the better look. I have all of one wall and part of the other to be tiled so at the moment I am going with cornice on the untiled part of that wall, but am willing to change my mind if I dont like the look later.

----------


## Teck

Hi, 
I want to raise tiles to the ceiling in the bathroom ie. only at the shower area. if the tiles dont cover the entire wall, does it really look bad with cornicing?
What is the most effective solution if the cornice is already done (our cornice is 10mm or less and we still prefer to have cornice all around bathroom)?
If we are to remove the cornice and replace with the new one, would the cornice on the untiled part of the wall leave gaps at the bottom edge? 
Appreciate your advice.

----------

